# Learning Spanish



## Spain1968 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi:

I am planning on visiting Spain for a month or so in the next year so that my family (4 kids under age 10) and my spouse and I can learn Spanish in preparation for moving to Spain in the future. My brother in law originally suggested that we go to Guatamala for 1 month to learn Spanish. Apparently, in Guatamala you can rent a room in a house and with your rent comes 1 on 1 tutoring for 4 hours a day from a native Spanish speaker. Is anyone aware of any programs like this in Spain? I know there are schools that teach Spanish, which would of course be an option, but I like the idea of having my 4 kids with a tutor, or even the whole family. We would like to learn Castillian Spanish, so preferably not in the Basque region or other in other regions with a strong local dialect.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Spain1968 said:


> Hi:
> 
> I am planning on visiting Spain for a month or so in the next year so that my family (4 kids under age 10) and my spouse and I can learn Spanish in preparation for moving to Spain in the future. My brother in law originally suggested that we go to Guatamala for 1 month to learn Spanish. Apparently, in Guatamala you can rent a room in a house and with your rent comes 1 on 1 tutoring for 4 hours a day from a native Spanish speaker. Is anyone aware of any programs like this in Spain? I know there are schools that teach Spanish, which would of course be an option, but I like the idea of having my 4 kids with a tutor, or even the whole family. We would like to learn Castillian Spanish, so preferably not in the Basque region or other in other regions with a strong local dialect.
> 
> Thanks for any input.


:welcome:

have a look at this company - my daughter volunteered as a native English speaker with them last year at a camp for Spanish teens learning English, but they also do courses for people learning Spanish

Aprender Ingles - Cursos de Ingles | Diverbo


----------



## Katiebelle2882 (Dec 17, 2012)

The only issue I would see with this is that the Spanish they teach in guatamala is different than the Spanish spoken in Spain. Now, I am not one to talk since to learn Spanish I bought Rocket Spanish in the Latin American version bc it had better reviews then Rosetta Stone and because it was $69 bucks for their entire program bc it was on a holiday sale. I have read that the differences in the two Spanish's are essentially like the differences between english in America and English in England-which is to say, not very different at all.


----------



## wiggytheone (Dec 3, 2012)

A good grounding in Spanish conversation have a look at Michelle Thomas, if you can get past the monotone voice his way of learning is very simple


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Learn the basics, then find yourself a location where no one speaks English and everyone speaks Castellano. You will either die of starvation and thirst or learn enough of the language to survive.

Learning another language is not easy, but having to or better still wanting to learn will make it more interesting and enjoyable. 

I find little difference from people in northern Spain, to my Cuban and Venezuelan neighbours, providing I can slow them down, I can usually understand, however with one exception, the burbling butcher from Galicia, who is usually slightly inebriated, I will never be able to understand him, sober or otherwise.


----------



## dstarkey (Jan 4, 2013)

try the website for open language exchange, to meet up with like minded.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Spain1968 said:


> Hi:
> 
> I am planning on visiting Spain for a month or so in the next year so that my family (4 kids under age 10) and my spouse and I can learn Spanish in preparation for moving to Spain in the future. My brother in law originally suggested that we go to Guatamala for 1 month to learn Spanish. Apparently, in Guatamala you can rent a room in a house and with your rent comes 1 on 1 tutoring for 4 hours a day from a native Spanish speaker. Is anyone aware of any programs like this in Spain? I know there are schools that teach Spanish, which would of course be an option, but I like the idea of having my 4 kids with a tutor, or even the whole family. We would like to learn Castillian Spanish, so preferably not in the Basque region or other in other regions with a strong local dialect.
> 
> Thanks for any input.


One basic problem with your plan is that you won't "learn Spanish" in a month. I would think it would hardly be worth your while coming to Spain from the States for a month if the main objective is to learn the language. Better to spend the money on long term classes in your hometown. However, if you're thinking of coming to combine the idea of a month's holiday/ getting the feel of a place and picking up a few basics, well, that's another thing.
If you want to move to Spain in the future and the children go to a state school, the youngest ones will pick up the language in no time anyway. The older ones, depending on their age when you make the move might have more problems.
Before any of this however, you should check out the visa situation because it can be extremely difficult for Americans to get long term visas...


----------

